# Hey Gala!



## DianaM

http://gsdbestk9.com/Gala/Gala.html
Happy Second Birthday ya crazy pooch!







I hope your servant- er, mom- recruited you some more Cuzes for your Cuz Army!









(Couldn't find a thread on this already, if there is one, this can be closed!)


----------



## JenM66

Happy Bark Day! I'm surprised Carolina hasn't posted yet - either she's underwater or has been taken hostage by the birthday girl!!


----------



## DianaM

> Quote: either she's underwater or has been taken hostage by the birthday girl!!


Gala probably didn't get enough presents from Carolina. I bet Carolina is driving to the store as we speak with Gala holding her at Cuzpoint.


----------



## DinoBlue

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: either she's underwater or has been taken hostage by the birthday girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gala probably didn't get enough presents from Carolina. I bet Carolina is driving to the store as we speak with Gala holding her at Cuzpoint.
Click to expand...

ohh....Carolina is going to be in BIG trouble...she is at a SchH trial taking pictures...and Gala is home....


----------



## CherryCola

Happy Birthday Gala!!!!


----------



## elsie

DinoBlue
ohh....Carolina is going to be in BIG trouble...she is at a SchH trial taking pictures...and Gala is home....
[img said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/%%GRAEMLIN_URL%%/scared004.gif[/img]










rut-roh


----------



## GSDBESTK9

OMG!!! I've been so busy all weekend that I have not had the chance to post about my crazy babe turning 2.







I'll just buy her an ice maker of her own and she will forgive me for sure!









Thank you guys!!! Happy birthday Gala!!!!!!
















Gosh I cannot believe she is now 2!!!!!!









As I write this, she is laying on my bed chewing on a marrow bone.


----------



## angelaw

Hard to believe they're going to be that old! Hard to believe my first litter will be 5 in June!! Where does the time go!

Happy birthday, little monster


----------



## kelso

Gala!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 2nd Birthday Miss Gala!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9
> As I write this, she is laying on my bed chewing on a marrow bone.


Are you sure she isn't chewing the bed????









Happy Bday Gala!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yeah, I could hear the teeth against the bone but when there was quiet, I had to get up and check.


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday Gala.... tell your Mom to take you swimming at the pool for your birthday...hehe.


----------



## SimplySleepie

Happy Bday Gala!!









Kris


----------



## elsie




----------



## wolfstraum

Happy Birthday!
















Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you guys! It's hard to believe it's been 2 years!! It seems like just yesterday when I picked her up at the airport.


----------



## butterfingers

pretty girl!!


----------



## ellen366

happy #2!!!!!!!

from your little brother Danny


----------



## K9Kaos

Miss Gala!!!!


----------



## Keeyah

Happy birthday Gala!


----------



## Guest

Gala!


----------



## Shandril2

Just 5 more years until she 'settles down' a bit









Happy B-Day Gala - love hearing of the antics you put your mom through ... better her than me! LOL!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone! I realized I never posted a picture of her, so here is one of the 2 year old stinker!









Gosh I miss that grass!!!


----------



## angelaw

I love that picture!!


----------



## galadybug

Happy Bark Day, GALA!! Hope your Mom let you use the IceMaker!!


----------

